# Aosp Roms



## tcp112275 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking for aosp ROM that is lean and mean. Give me some suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

LTB is most maintained right now. MIUI is kinda AOSP-based and is solid right now but something totally different. If you want as plain vanilla as possible, go OMGB but it's a bit dated. If you want pure CM7, go for it but use ProTekk's builds. If you want some neat functionality, check out OMFGB (but it's also a bit dated).

It depends on what you want. All are good.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

If you want lean and mean try protekk's newest cm7 build flashed with imos 5.1 leankernel flashed ontop of it, liquid gingerbread 3.1 is very lean in file size, vicious's 11-17 build is lean and mean and comes with the leankernel preinstalled....if you want stock vanilla aosp try omfgb again with the new leankernel flashed over it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the shiftao5p rom

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

nocoast said:


> I love the shiftao5p rom


I've not used ShiftAOSP before so I can't really recommend it. That said, can't say it's not awesome either. In other words, don't take my omission of this ROM as any indication of it's quality, just an indication of my experience with it.


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm have been using Liquid 3.1 for a few days and I am very impressed. I don't flash as many ROMs as I used to, but this one will stay on my phone for awhile. I've been using Sense ROMs almost exclusively since I purchased my phone, but Liquid has done a great job with this one.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Liquid 3.2 is gonna be good


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Liquid and launcher pro =$$$$$

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Liquid and launcher pro =$$$$$

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

john.. said:


> I'm have been using Liquid 3.1 for a few days and I am very impressed. I don't flash as many ROMs as I used to, but this one will stay on my phone for awhile. I've been using Sense ROMs almost exclusively since I purchased my phone, but Liquid has done a great job with this one.


I agree. I run liquids as well with an ics theme. I really like the thin blue loading bar as opposed to the bubbly Mario bros. Looking loading bar that you usually see


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Bey since were on the subject of liquids does anyone have headphone problems. Haven't used mine since I flashed 3.1 untilled yesterday and they didn't work. It doesn't even show an icon in the status bar and don't know if the rom my phone or the headphones.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Liquid 3.2 is gonna be good


I'm testing it right now...you won't be disappointed


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Bey since were on the subject of liquids does anyone have headphone problems. Haven't used mine since I flashed 3.1 untilled yesterday and they didn't work. It doesn't even show an icon in the status bar and don't know if the rom my phone or the headphones.


i use headphone jack almost daily and never had issues. the headphone jack on the tbolt cuts out sometimes if you wiggle it. but thats definitely not a rom problem. phone problem.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

headcheese said:


> i use headphone jack almost daily and never had issues. the headphone jack on the tbolt cuts out sometimes if you wiggle it. but thats definitely not a rom problem. phone problem.


Damn that's not what I wanted to hear. I hope its my headphones. I'd hate to have to get a referbished just for a headphone problem


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Headphones 15+ times on 3.1

Try reboot and pix permissions

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TinierTim (Aug 23, 2011)

I've tried almost all versions of all the AOSP roms except MIUI (I can't live without MMS) and I always come back to LTB, which I've been happy to support as a tester and donator.

3.2 is flawlessly smooth. The developer is responsive and resolves issues promptly. Everything just works on liquid and is highly customizable.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> Headphones 15+ times on 3.1
> 
> Try reboot and pix permissions
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Tried but didn't work thanks anyways ill have to try some new headphones


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

My audio jack works.


----------



## hooah212002 (Nov 3, 2011)

One more for Liquid 3.1


----------



## tcp112275 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok I am running on 3.1 I am really liking it. Clean and smooth. Now are there any apps that are a must have with this Rom. Thanks for all the input u guys rock!!!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

tcp112275 said:


> Ok I am running on 3.1 I am really liking it. Clean and smooth. Now are there any apps that are a must have with this Rom. Thanks for all the input u guys rock!!!


There's an ics theme you can apply to add to the tasty ics goodness. I found it on Droid life a little while back but also (this isn't rom specific) there's an app called wifi kill. Allows you to kill. Anybody's else's wifi connection. Malicious? Could be but but used responsably its pretty funny as long as your not a pimply little a-hole


----------

